# Are all Contractor Saws created Equal?



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

thinking about making one of these...










and incorporate router table into it as well to save some space...

i have a very old craftsman contractor saw and want to start planning out the designs in sketchup and have a quick question...

are all contractor saw height (minus the leg) same?
basically the height from table top to bottom of the motor/belt/arbor housing?

thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Height can very a little. Depth is fairly consistent at 27". Width varies depending on the wings/extensions. The underpinnings, motor power, and weight all vary a bit, but there are a lot of similarities in the abilities, strengths and weaknesses in general. With a good fence, good tuneup, and a good blade, they're all fairly capable of excellent hobby work. 

Most of the traditional contractor saws with an outboard motor will either look like this underneath:























Or like this:























The more modern hybrid saws have similar dimensions, and power, but move the motor inside the enclosure for better dust collection, shorter drive belt, smaller overall footpring, etc.


----------

